

19 years old, Warwick University undergrad on his second company. - jajilore
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2010/01/07/jean-malissard/

======
ErrantX
Not really worth the read; if only because it's confusingly written and reads
mostly like the writer copy/pasted from the guys website.

